# Lost Vapes Therion DNA133



## Clouds4Days (2/9/16)

Not much info yet as was revaled about 2 days ago...
But something for the lost vape fans and for the folk that wanna join the lost vapes family...

From what i can see its a Therion shell with a dna200 board but because it uses dual 18650 only pushes out 133watts

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (2/9/16)

I dunno man....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MoneymanVape (2/9/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Not much info yet as was revaled about 2 days ago...
> But something for the lost vape fans and for the folk that wanna join the lost vapes family...
> 
> From what i can see its a Therion shell with a dna200 board but because it uses dual 18650 only pushes out 133watts
> ...


Awsum and expensive


----------



## Clouds4Days (2/9/16)

Chukin'Vape said:


> I dunno man....
> View attachment 65912



Panels come im diffrent colours and textures.
This is a beutiful mod.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (2/9/16)

MoneymanVape said:


> Awsum and expensive



And worth every penny 

Its not only a quality mod all round but also gives you a sense of exclusvity...

Comparison-
Everyone drives a polo 1.2 but not everyone drives a Gti R

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (2/9/16)

More info...


The Lost Vape Therion DNA133 is an updated version of Therion 75, totally solid-made with an output of 133W, smooth temperature regulation and customizable screen options whereas its powerful DNA200 board plus a dual 18650 platform is another factor calling for a try. The genuine leather on the battery cover and ebony wood inlay will constitute a sense of classy as well as an amiable and comfortable grip.








Lost Vape Therion DNA133 Box Mod Features:
Patented Evolv DNA200 Chipset
Dual 18650 High-Amp Battery in series configuration - Not Included
Wattage Output Range: 1~133W
Voltage Output Range: 0.2~6V
Min Kanthal Resistance: 0.25ohm
Min Temperature Resistance: 0.15ohm
Temperature Range: 200-600F
Supports Ni200 Nickel, Titanium, and Stainless Steel
Intuitive OLED Display
Programmable Multicolor LED Indicator
Die Cast Zinc Alloy Chassis Construction
Genuine Leather Battery Door
Stunning Wood Panels Inlays
Upgradeable Escribe Software
85% Output Efficiency
Short Circuit Protection
Low Voltage Step Down Protection
MicroUSB Port - Firmware Upgrades
Stainless Steel 510 Connection
Spring-Loaded Nickel Plated Brass 510 Pin
Leather Options: Black,Brown,Red,Yellow, Pearl Coffee,Dark Brown,Red Ostrich, Purple Ostrich,Elephant Black

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (2/9/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Panels come im diffrent colours and textures.
> This is a beutiful mod.
> 
> View attachment 65923
> ...



Yeah - that's more like it...! Black is Wack...!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrSoomar (14/9/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> More info...
> 
> 
> The Lost Vape Therion DNA133 is an updated version of Therion 75, totally solid-made with an output of 133W, smooth temperature regulation and customizable screen options whereas its powerful DNA200 board plus a dual 18650 platform is another factor calling for a try. The genuine leather on the battery cover and ebony wood inlay will constitute a sense of classy as well as an amiable and comfortable grip.
> ...


The only downside i can see from here is that the lowest kanthal reading is 0.25...

Never the less anyone have a landing date as yet??


----------



## Lord Vetinari (14/9/16)

Still rather go proper DNA with a good LiPo, get the full DNA experience.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scouse45 (14/9/16)

Anyone seen it selling anywhere yet? Wondering about the price of that bad boy. I reckon it's simple class! If Clint Eastwood was vaping in Dirty Harry, he woulda been vaping this!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Keyaam (14/9/16)

I want this!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (14/9/16)

Scouse45 said:


> Anyone seen it selling anywhere yet? Wondering about the price of that bad boy. I reckon it's simple class! If Clint Eastwood was vaping in Dirty Harry, he woulda been vaping this!!!



At moment only available overseas .


----------



## Clouds4Days (14/9/16)

At moment only the dna75 therion is available localy.


----------



## kimbo (14/9/16)



Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape (14/9/16)

LOL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (14/9/16)

kimbo said:


> View attachment 67669



Intresting. Do you know what is the new chip Kimbo?


----------



## VapeSnow (14/9/16)

Should be the Dna250 but what is that going to help if the mod will only go to 133 watts


----------



## kimbo (14/9/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Intresting. Do you know what is the new chip Kimbo?


new mod

I think 75 watt, and i will get better pics later but this i the only one out now


----------



## Attie (14/9/16)

VapeSnow said:


> Should be the Dna250 but what is that going to help if the mod will only go to 133 watts



From what I've seen on the forums, the new DNA250 in 2s config goes up to 167W

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (14/9/16)

kimbo said:


> new mod
> 
> I think 75 watt, and i will get better pics later but this i the only one out now
> View attachment 67671



Based on that pic looks a bit disapointing. But lets wait and see maybe they gonna wrap it with stabalised wood

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapeSnow (14/9/16)

Attie said:


> From what I've seen on the forums, the new DNA250 in 2s config goes up to 167W



Okay cool I didn't know that. Thx for the info!


----------



## kimbo (14/9/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Based on that pic looks a bit disapointing. But lets wait and see maybe they gonna wrap it with stabalised wood


yea i was disappointed as well, but he told me they are waiting for the better photos, better angles. Lets see


----------



## kev mac (15/9/16)

Scouse45 said:


> Anyone seen it selling anywhere yet? Wondering about the price of that bad boy. I reckon it's simple class! If Clint Eastwood was vaping in Dirty Harry, he woulda been vaping this!!!


Gearbest is having a sale this week and the 3 18650 version is $111.00usd. It regularly cost $159.00.


----------



## rogue zombie (20/9/16)

Saw this on the Facebook Catfish Atty Mods group. BF Goon topping the hot mod

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (20/9/16)

rogue zombie said:


> Saw this on the Facebook Catfish Atty Mods group. BF Goon topping the hot mod
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


I love it! Got great reviews online,this or the DNA 200 model is in my future hopefully.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Attie (23/9/16)

http://www.gearbest.com/temperature-control-mods/pp_452952.html

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (23/9/16)

Must. Resist. Using. Credit. Card

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrSoomar (25/9/16)

Incase anybody would like a discount on this mod...

http://cheapvaping.deals/lost-vape-therion-dna-133-121-99


----------

